# Is there a natural non-toxic debugging product?



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

Hello all,

I have two feral pigeon swimming pools (kitty litter trays) that get refilled constantly throughout the day with their constant bathing, drinking, etc. I wonder if anyone knows of a non-toxic product that I could put in the water that would help to rid them of their lice & critters as such.

Thanks,

Julianne


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

You can put vinegar in the water, but honestly, you'd do well w/just regular
old bath salts in the water. Good deterence from feather pests w/bath salts.

fp


----------



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

Hrmm... bath salts? *laugh*

You mean the stuff you get at the cosmetic area of the drug store? The pigeons (and other wild birds) drink the water during the day...and at night... the night wildlife (possums, skunks, raccoons, foxes) drink & bath there too.

Drinking this won't cause them any harm?

Is there any bath salts I should avoid (ie: milky bath salty or overly stinky)?

How much per gallon? 

I'm emptying and refilling constantly so I'll get the bulk economy stuff.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well what happens if they are drinking the 'bath salt water'? WHich they will do...


What are in 'Bath Salts'?


I think that JUST 'plain' Water, or mild ACV-Water would be a lot safer for them..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I think the base of most "bath salts" is magnesium sulfate, better known as epsom salts. It is a pretty powerful purgative if taken internally. I personally would avoid putting any of this in the bath water. 

I was given a recipe for bath water for feather health from a fancier that used a mix of 20 Mule Team borax, a spritz of clorox and if you have white birds you are going to show, a few squirts of Mrs. Stewarts Bluing. I haven't used it yet, but might, well supervised, just before a show. I'm not sure how much 20 Mule Team to put in the water. A tsp. to a gallon perhaps.

I have also been told that a few drops of Permectrin II in the bath water won't hurt the birds and is effective in controlling critters. I have used this a couple of times without apparent ill effects, but still am hesitant to use it on a routine basis. 

I like the idea of Phil's suggestion of ACV. but wonder if having an acidic residue on the feathers routinely would have a damaging effect of any kind. Probably not as much as drinking permethrins would. I bathe my birds almost daily.

Anyone else have any recipes?

Margarret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Margarret said:


> I think the base of most "bath salts" is magnesium sulfate, better known as epsom salts. It is a pretty powerful purgative if taken internally. I personally would avoid putting any of this in the bath water.
> 
> I was given a recipe for bath water for feather health from a fancier that used a mix of 20 Mule Team borax, a spritz of clorox and if you have white birds you are going to show, a few squirts of Mrs. Stewarts Bluing. I haven't used it yet, but might, well supervised, just before a show. I'm not sure how much 20 Mule Team to put in the water. A tsp. to a gallon perhaps.
> 
> ...


I use the 20 Mule Team Borax..........1 tablespoon per gallon...........we use Permetrin II as a spray and actually catch the birds and give them a good spraying about twice a year.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

fp, you suggested vinegar too. I'll try it and see how it goes.

Renee, 
Thanks for the mixture for Borax.
I use Permectrin II for spray as well, or as a dip. I have a particularly resistant infestation of long feather lice at the moment. Have dipped and sprayed and still am getting them. I cleaned the loft top to bottom with 10% bleach, then wiped down all the nest boxes with permectrin, put in brand new nests and nest liners and STILL found the %^(^&*#$^(*^ little bugs. No mites, or other crawlies. Just those lousy lice! grrrrrrrrr!

Margarret


----------



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

I have the Borax and will use it as long as you feel it's not going to cause any ill heath with either the feathered or furry wildlife.

Catching them and individually treating them? Only in my dreamzzz... right now with all the babies... we're talking a feral flock of (and for the sake of my neighbours I am going to give a REALLY low estimate *haha*) at least 100++.

It would be nice if I could put a sign up that says "do not drink the bathing water".


----------



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

It states on the Borax box not to be ingested and take extreme care not to get in eyes.

So... anybody have any other thoughts, suggestions or ideas how I can help rid this feral flock of all their critters?

Thanks... as always,

Julianne


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I use the pigeon bath salts and haven't had a problem w/the birds drinking
but the water isn't out for extended periods of time and not a feral flock.

I did have a lab that loved the beach and would always locate a young
man and throw a stick down at his feet to try and get him to throw the stick for her(any young man would do, it reminded her of my neighbor who loved to play stick w/her) . One such young man w/his date was descended upon by my black lab for stick throwing duty and he obliged. But when she wouldn't stop he started throwing it in the water for her.

Well, she started drinking the water.... Sooner than later she started
running up to them sunbathing on the beach w/liquid 'communications' coming
from both ends and then shaking herself down to boot. 

I just hid behind a sand dune  

fp


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



Well, she started drinking the water.... Sooner than later she started running up to them sunbathing on the beach w/liquid 'communications' coming from both ends and then shaking herself down to boot.

Click to expand...

*That's funny, I can picture it. My dog can do tricks like that to, it's embarrassing.


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

I order the bath salts from Foy's Pigeon supply. Haven't noticed any critters on my birds. I let them bath 1 or 2 times per week.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I will have to check at Jedds the next time I am there to see what they have for bath salts and see what is in them.

Margarret


----------



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

What would life be like without Google?

I researched a product called Natural Badzout, here's the product info link:
http://www.naturalgranen.eu/pdfs/BathSalt.pdf

_Natural Bath Salt is a high quality product aimed at satisfying the most demanding pigeon fancier.
The raw materials used in its production are the same as those used in bath salts for human consumption. There will not be any blue or yellow tingeing, as no chemical colouring is used in its composition and only natural pine extracts are used.
Natural Bath Salt gives a soft, smooth plumage and rids the epidermis of any flakiness (dandruff) without irritating the skin.
It tones up and stimulates the organism when administered in a cold bath. However, it relaxes the muscles and accelerates the recovery process at the return of races if the bath is warm.
It is thus the ideal product for pigeon fanciers used to give their pigeons a warm bath when they return from races. Its natural disinfecting action provides a good body hygiene and rids the plumage of vermin. We therefore recommend you add Natural Bath Salt to the bath water once or twice a month during moulting as it is important for the growth of new feathers not be disturbed by parasites. This is particularly important during the moulting period as the tonic effect of the Natural Bath Salt stimulates blood circulation and helps the moulting of the down-feathers. Natural Bath Salt efficiently contributes to the health of the new plumage. During the racing season, the regular use of Natural Bath Salt will keep the feathers glossy and smooth. At their return from a difficult race we recommend you add the contents of half a lid of Natural Bath Salt to a bucket filled with warm water and immerse the pigeons one by one for one minute while lightly massaging their pectoral muscles. 
•DOSAGE
One capful of Natural Bath Salt for 20 litres of bathing water_

I picked some up at a local pigeon feed supply and I'm going to give it a try. I'll just put it in their water once every two weeks and monitor it from there.


Julianne


----------

